# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour à tous

## Estelle Bauer

Bonjour moi c'est Estelle heureuse propriétaires de 6 chiens 
1 PLI handicapée atteinte de la maladie des os de verres
1 Russky toy
3 lévriers afghans  (femelle 14 ans1/2,Mâle de 10 ans et un autre de 7 ans
1 york 17 ans

----------


## POLKA67

Bonjour Estelle Bauer, bienvenue sur ce forum et bravo pour votre petite troupe !

----------

